
Facebook fined £500,000 for Cambridge Analytica scandal - kostaddin
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45976300
======
kevingrahl
> The fine is the maximum allowed under the old data protection rules that
> applied before GDPR took effect in May.

£500k, what a joke for a company like Facebook. I’m glad that GDPR has a wider
range when it comes to fines.

~~~
kostaddin
True. It comes that GDPR is becoming more "want to have" than "must to have".

------
kostaddin
It's a shame. If I was FB I would continue to sell peoples data and pay the
fines. Balance? = price of private data minus fines; That is great business.

------
mariuolo
Had it been £500'000 per violation, it might have made a difference.

